# Scared??



## 18218 (Sep 14, 2005)

Is anybody else scared of the future? I mean, like take college for example; at home you have the privacy to go to the bathroom and deal with ibs as you need to without anyone but your family to see, but at college your friends will start to wonder why you are going to the bathroom 5... 6 times a day, and they'll also probably think its a little wierd that you never eat and drink the same things they do, or go out with them. Also, i'm always thinking about what would happen if i was like walking to get my diploma to grad. from highschool with a horrible stomach ache brewing. I'm constantly worrying about these things and i just wish there was something that could just make all of this go away. I cant stand this stupid ibs, it like controls my life. I know pretty much everybody on this site feels that way but it still feels good to get it out. And any suggestions of solutions to those problems that lay in our future would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

i can relate its always been a scarey thourght growing up and getting a job etc ive got work experience coming up so im a little worried about that but the thing i try and do is just take one day at a time and try not to worry to much


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

also you don't have to tell people the truth, if your uncomfortable discussing IBS tell them you have something else, tell them your diabetic and have to go pass urine more than other people...i'm sure nobody would judge you on that.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Most people would probably be quite supportive. I live with two other girls now that know all about it, and they even try to help me find foods that i can eat that dont make me sick. Its like anything, you find ways to cope with it and it gets easier.Don't be scared. Life is great fun!


----------



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think he the same exact things and my nerves are all messed up inside i worry way to much than i end up getting myself sick.. im going to try zelnoem are paxil for that maybe you should to.. it may help


----------



## ~Vicky~ (Oct 24, 2005)

Don't worry.I am always scared at school what people think of me when I need to go to the toilet more often, but worrying about it always makes me get it worst.The teachers know I have IBS and some of my fellow students do too.I know I'm 15 years old but I do worry of the future.I mean I will have to tell my boyfriends but I have decided - if they like me for me they won't care - Just like with everyone else.FromVicky.


----------



## 14855 (Oct 27, 2005)

Dont be scared of the future and worst of all dont lie. People should accept you for who you are, and being ill is something you cant help. Tell the truth. All my friends know what is wrong with me but i dont exactly say 'and yeah im on the loo 24-7' unless they ask







As for boyfriends/girlfriends dont stand for one who doesnt accept you for the way you are. My boyfriend is great and i can tell him anything, and thats the way it should be as far as im concerned







Be confident, IBS makes you different from anyone else







Also foods can set off your IBS so its all about trial and error, find out which foods make you ill and which dont. I found anything with wheat or gluten makes me very bad... yes- no biscuits/bread pizza or anything with flour, but you have to deal with it in orded to lead a normal life style! Although, i still suffer with IBS and im yet to find out why, but im not letting it get me down, and neither should you.


----------

